# Time of death-4:45pm



## newguy1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey guys,
I want to thank you for your helpful comments and your support, unfortanately my 6'' rb couldn't withstand the attack he underwent yesterday and he died today. Atleast he's not suffering anymore. It really sucks to raise those guys from babbies and see it die such an untimely death. I guess on the positive side the smaller one is the more aggressive and I can take this time to really bulk him up as he will have all the food and much more tank space. Still kind of sucks though. Anyway thanks again,

Newguy1

p.s. I will try to post some pictures.

RIP little buddy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a shame but I kind of knew that was coming


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a shame but I kind of knew that was coming


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea hope this teaches you that you cant have 2 piranha's together

turn the other one into a monster


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Fresh said:


> yea hope this teaches you that you cant have 2 piranha's together
> 
> turn the other one into a monster


 WHAT

Why can't you have more than 1 p in a tank.

I would like to hear an explination for that one.


----------



## DigitalRhom (Oct 13, 2004)

I think he means dont have 2 instead of a larger number as they will be more territorial??


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cant have 2 piranha's bc of territory issues so one will kill the other.

red-elong, read carefully next time


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fresh said:


> cant have 2 piranha's bc of territory issues so one will kill the other.


 Not true at all


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > cant have 2 piranha's bc of territory issues so one will kill the other.
> ...


 Thats cuz your the exception









Sorry for your loss


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i didnt mean every single time some1 tries. most of the time something will happen


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well a month ago or so I brought up this discussion and nobody was really able to provide any argument for why 2 would be any less successful than 1, and in fact several members came and said that they had raised two piranhas together and not had any problems whatsoever. The explanation of spreading out aggression doesn't make sense to me either because I've never seen a fish that was aggressive against everyone for the sake of being aggressive. Piranhas are generally aggressive for purposes of territoriality and pecking order. If two fish are fighting over the same spot in the tank, having 50 million other fish in the tank isn't going to do anything to lessen the fighting between those two going for the same spot. If two fish are fighting to be dominant in the tank, again having more fish isn't going to deter those two from fighting and trying to sort out who is going to be king sh*t of the piranha tank. From everything I can tell the 2 piranha rule is bunk and the existence of several 2 p tanks that are peaceful as well as several 3+ p tanks that had deaths to cannibalism all but confirms that in my eyes.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you lost him


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Always bad to hear about a loss...


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. My smaller one is more aggressive than my bigger one, also. But they seem to get along pretty good.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

sorry for yr loss always bad.....................


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry to hear


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well a month ago or so I brought up this discussion and nobody was really able to provide any argument for why 2 would be any less successful than 1, and in fact several members came and said that they had raised two piranhas together and not had any problems whatsoever. The explanation of spreading out aggression doesn't make sense to me either because I've never seen a fish that was aggressive against everyone for the sake of being aggressive. Piranhas are generally aggressive for purposes of territoriality and pecking order. If two fish are fighting over the same spot in the tank, having 50 million other fish in the tank isn't going to do anything to lessen the fighting between those two going for the same spot. If two fish are fighting to be dominant in the tank, again having more fish isn't going to deter those two from fighting and trying to sort out who is going to be king sh*t of the piranha tank. From everything I can tell the 2 piranha rule is bunk and the existence of several 2 p tanks that are peaceful as well as several 3+ p tanks that had deaths to cannibalism all but confirms that in my eyes.


 i dont mean to start an argument or anything, but i think the rule isnt bad,

as far as agression goes, if one fish is dominant, and there is only 2 fish, then the other fish will be constantly beat on, where as with 3+ fish, there agression of the leader would be more evenly spread out,


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry for your loss man


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

killerbee said:


>


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

to P's its : 2 is a crowd and 3 is company.


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

bummer man.my condolences


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Looks like you are going to have to go out and replace him with some nice fat feeders.


----------

